
Ask HN: Connecting with other developers on side projects? - tmastro
Would anyone be interested in a site to connect with other developers based on common interest in topics as well as programming languages? The purpose being to find people to work on side projects with.<p>Anything like this already exist? If so, what&#x27;s your experience with it?
======
gary__
Used to peruse this every now and again, been a few years,
[https://builditwith.me](https://builditwith.me)

A hn user also launched
[http://www.weekendhacker.net](http://www.weekendhacker.net) which got a bit
of traction at the time.

You have also reminded me of the Startup or Shutup thread someone started in
2012.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3394844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3394844)

Some of the discussion is here...

[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/startup-or-shut-
up](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/startup-or-shut-up)

I recall the live document linked in the hn thread having activity at the time
too but its not working anymore.

------
innoprenuer
There is a portal for connecting startup CoFounders.
[http://www.cofounderslab.com](http://www.cofounderslab.com) While this
portals connects anyone with inclination towards startup, you might also find
enthusiast developers for your side project.(which can later turn into a
startup if you are interested)

------
wingerlang
Yes, I would be interested.

It could be a nice idea to let users add topics they are interested in
building something for. Then, when someone else have the same interests, send
out an email.

For example. I am working on an iOS application about the Thai language. And
it would be awesome to find someone else interested in it. But it feels
strange to ask about either one in forums related to either one.

------
nukeop
This idea sounds like it would devolve into an advertising board of weekend
projects really fast. Which might not be that bad.

------
ezekg
There's [https://www.indiehackers.com](https://www.indiehackers.com), which is
pretty popular. They have a relatively active forum (even though it could use
some work as a lot of good discussions can go unnoticed), plus founder
interviews and a good podcast.

------
realty_geek
Yeah, would be interesting if you could somehow make it easy to figure out who
would make a good fit.

------
pulkownik
I would

------
cuchoi
I would

